# Sizing Help...



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

O'wee one...."Boots First" everything else will come later.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> O'wee one...."Boots First" everything else will come later.


QFT.

10char


----------



## dfitz364 (Jan 10, 2014)

Agreed, listen to wrath and sep. Find @Wiredsport thread on boot fitting. If I was a betting man, you probably are not a true 11.5 in snowboard boot. Typical issue for beginners. Get this fixed now rather than ride with the wrong size boots for an extended period of time!


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Don't cheap out on boots, that's a rookie mistake. You are gonna have to spend at least $300-400 especially if you want stiff boots. A high quality board and shitty boots is like putting racing tires on a Chevy Cruze. :no2:


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I got some last year model burton photon boa. Nice boots. Not hardcore stiff but good response. You might be able to find a pair under $300. The pair I had before was moto. Very inexpensive —-see rookie mistake above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

